# Different width of posts.



## justpassingthru (Mar 26, 2011)

Just curious, can someone explain why some posts can be seen without scrolling right and then the next one I have to use the scroll?

I happens with posts that have photos and posts without photos.

For example: Beer-B-Que's thread "Is anyone else having problems..." replies 1-3 I can read without scrolling, but the rest of the replies I have to scroll.

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2011)

I guess that's a question for one of the administrators. I'm sure one will be along shortly. Do you have the browser window maximized?


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 27, 2011)

It is just a guess but I think it probably has something to do with the Reviews box on the upper posts and the lower posts don't have it beside them.

It also could be a combination of that and your monitor resolution settings.


----------

